

A plea to help a friend in need - kellros
https://www.crowdrise.com/a-series-of-unfortunate-events/fundraiser/johnmatthes

======
kellros
I've setup this fundraiser on behalf of my friend (and donated myself). I know
this is not exactly the right place to post this to, if you have
recommendations on where to post it will be greatly appreciated

Over the past few years of being a HNer I know that the community can be
compassionate, and for this I admire HNer's.

If you can help in anyway it would be greatly appreciated. He's located at
Clovis, CA, and in need of shelter, food, some medical supplies and a job. He
was employed as a (Network?) Technician at Schneider Electrical and previously
Comcast.

Thank you for your consideration and time.

